# Gaited Spotted Saddle Horse



## GallopingGrape (Jul 11, 2008)

This is my gaited Spotted Saddle Horse, Bacchus. In these photos, he's wearing a Circle y Saddle that was WAY too forward (have since lost the saddle and now riding in a custom Dakota). Also we're now riding in a kimberwick, not the long shanked bit. What do you think - conformation, gait, etc?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow he's really pretty.  Looks like a nice mover.


----------



## breezeypoo&lt;3 (May 27, 2008)

awww. verryy cute! my first trail companion was a spotted saddle mare=]

as far as his confo, he is kind of bulky (a simple diet or more exerise will help drastically). & he has a slightly smaller head, but with a little weight loss, he will probably look more porportioned.

as for his movement, you might want to consider trimming his hind hoofs while keeping his front the same. this will allow for a smaller step in the back & a higher in the front. he would look even nicer if you held his head higher in the bridle, but i totally understand some horses just arent built to do so.

gorgeous horse =]


----------



## Gaited07 (Jul 25, 2008)

These pictures are very tough to critique but what I see is that your horse has short legs that is throwing his confirmation off.
As for his gait, it's tough to judge from a picture, videos are better. 
Pretty horse though. 
Don't worry about the special bits, saddles and all the other hipe about gaited horses, don't need them. (sounds like you already know that :wink: )


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

sure looks like a tough little booger! I love SSH's. 

I can't offer much on his way of going except i like to see them go with their heads up a bit more....but no need if you just to trail riding 

such a cutie!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

One word

CUTE!


----------

